# Name the person who....



## LeatherTrampGypsy (Jan 28, 2011)

changed your perception/life/choices/attitude, etc, for the better, while being on the road.


----------



## dharma bum (Jan 28, 2011)

kerouac and thoreau didn't do a bad job of inspiring me.



tom wolfe has no street cred.


----------



## Mouse (Jan 28, 2011)

for the better? hmm.. 

my friend Kelly. She's one of the few people I met while traveling that I stayed in touch with over the years. I've learned a lot from her and she's a great person. She was a housie when I met her but she was so nice and giving and when she finally went on the road she did some awesome stuff with her time and I was always impressed at how well she handled herself despite seeming like an air headed hippy girl at first sight- she's really insanely smart with true passion.


----------



## coolguyeagle76' (Jan 29, 2011)

one winter i hopped from nola to asheville but overshot and wound up past charlotte, the train stopped under some highway over pass, i think it was 40, and i climbed up after two days only getting off a few times to warm up and do buisness in the pusher, started hitching to aville and this guy picked me up said he'd take me all the way. as we're riding (sometimes i stretch the truth just for kicks) i started talking about how my dad had been killed by a train ect.ect. and he tells me his wife had died of cancer, left him with a couple rugrats and he was trying to sort shit out by taking a drive across the country, he was gonna meet his kids in cali and hopefully have figured out how to deal with the situation properly so his depression wouldnt effect the kids so much. we just started talking about how hard loss is (i talking about my living dead father) and i was thinking the whole time about this good friend who passed and substituting his name for dad. itys really hard to explain, but were up in those sad misty mountains, and somehow we both just kinda brokedown and started weeping, he pulled over on this cliffside overview and got his wifes ashes out of the back (hed been talking about her the whole ride like she was still alive, even actually talking to her, i know it sounds creepy but you just had to be there) and we both stood up on the wall inches from a 200 foot vertical drop still crying, and he said goodbye to his wife, just let her go and watched her ashes drift away. we got back in the car and rode along in silent understanding looking out at the mist and the pines. he took me all the way to asheville and the only thing he said for rest of the ride was how he hadnt been able to really mourn or even feel anything for his wife till that point and he thanked me, when i thought about it i hadnt been able to really mourn the loss of my friend for the years since hed gone and it felt like this weight had been taken off me. we got to aville, wished eachother luck and that was that.


----------



## LeatherTrampGypsy (Feb 1, 2011)

That's such a beautiful touching story. I wish I could be there to witness the beauty in that. I love moments like those. Seems like you were in the right place to be there for him. I appreciate that, Im glad he had someone to lean on & express his hurt. Not many people have someone to just let go in front of. I'll be sending that man some happy energy for a better recovery.


----------



## CXR1037 (Feb 1, 2011)

Patrick Swayze.


----------



## Nemo (Feb 1, 2011)

Definitely Tony Danza.


----------



## paddymelt (Feb 2, 2011)

my good buddy Sidetrack hahaha ftw


----------



## coolguyeagle76' (Feb 2, 2011)

the inventor of the ipad, and my mom (keep those checks coming bitch)


----------



## BrittanyTheBananarchist (Feb 11, 2011)

i think the people who inspired me the most on the road would have to be a guy named Stew, another named Bryce (hobo Joe) and Anthony.( there was 2 others but i didnt really get into conversations abt life ect with them).they were all in the same crew. i had already figured that traveling was something i was gonna do and i had been squatting prior to that, but after kicking it with them for a while i realized that traveling was something that i am going to do. they didnt just make me realize that but they helped me look at life in many new ways, helped me look into myself more and see what i was really all about and what i wanted to do. i think they were the most sincere people ive met along the way. i felt closer to them than any other ppl i think that i have met. but ya. kudos to them for bein awesome.


----------



## stonedwonderer (May 6, 2011)

groundscore aka Montana mike I love that kid he showed me theres way more then then what u can see


----------



## Monkeywrench (May 6, 2011)

Molliewop from OB. Laugh your ass off if you want. Despite what you might've heard, that chick is a badass who's always had my back, penniless or hood rich, never gave me shit, stood up to wingnuts and homebums and assholes big and small. She could make money in the middle of fucking nowhere. Hop knuckles like a monkey swinging from branch to branch, with a guitar in one hand and bag of 40's in the other. Find food in the middle of ghost towns. Always a positive attitude. Even when we stuck in the middle of the fucking desert, she kept shit awesome and always positive. I was a pretty big asshole, cynical from the road, and not too trusting of other traveling kids and she re-introduced me to how aweosme traveling actually was. 

She went from being some kid I met in NYC and didn't care for too much, to my little sister. I doubt I'll ever have as fun of a roaddog ever again.


----------



## streetlight (May 6, 2011)

bahahahaha paddymelt


----------



## wokofshame (May 6, 2011)

The first traveling kid I ever met, I forget her name. A Ho-Chunk racecar driver who picked me up in his caddy somewhere in Wisconsin. The first old-school tramps I ever met- Sarge, CC Rider, and SourMash. My mom.


----------



## Beegod Santana (May 7, 2011)

All my heros are dead.


----------



## wokofshame (May 7, 2011)

Did you kill and eat them?


----------



## Beegod Santana (May 7, 2011)

MURT said:


> Did you kill and eat them?


 
What can I say bra? Its hard out there, a kid's gotta eat.


----------



## Nelco (May 11, 2011)

waiting for that to happen to me..so far everyone just pissed me off..and i went back to lonerism..baa baa black sheep
probably going to die alone, because i'm an agro cunt..who always picks the wrong person, when I should've went with the other one.


----------



## Diagaro (May 11, 2011)

Nelco said:


> waiting for that to happen to me..so far everyone just pissed me off..and i went back to lonerism..baa baa black sheep
> probably going to die alone, because i'm an agro cunt..who always picks the wrong person, when I should've went with the other one.


 
Oh quit your fucking crying for your self your the master of your own destiny and the captain of your own ship steer it how you see fit!
I have the same story, every person I ever take as my equal alwase ends up a weak clingy or annoying ignoramus I wonder how we would fare, your a cunt and I'm an asshole, shit we'd probably end up in a shovel joust beside some railyard in the desert fighting over what way to catch.

Oh who made me travel: my daughter, cause it was either I travel and find my ruka or I kill her muther out of rage.
Ohatha Kayo, Diagaro brabda du sa fa way-achito


----------



## Nelco (May 12, 2011)

Diagaro said:


> Oh quit your fucking crying for your self your the master of your own destiny and the captain of your own ship steer it how you see fit!
> I have the same story, every person I ever take as my equal alwase ends up a weak clingy or annoying ignoramus I wonder how we would fare, your a cunt and I'm an asshole, shit we'd probably end up in a shovel joust beside some railyard in the desert fighting over what way to catch.
> 
> Oh who made me travel: my daughter, cause it was either I travel and find my ruka or I kill her muther out of rage.
> Ohatha Kayo, Diagaro brabda du sa fa way-achito


 

guess it's time to get off this site for a while..that made me laugh though


----------



## carnytrash (May 12, 2011)

Rev Saint Jon and the Outlaw Cirkus family...and this chick named Janet who made a hot juggling clown.


----------



## CheyeneDaCHEROKEE lady (Jul 16, 2011)

Nelco said:


> waiting for that to happen to me..so far everyone just pissed me off..and i went back to lonerism..baa baa black sheep
> probably going to die alone, because i'm an agro cunt..who always picks the wrong person, when I should've went with the other one.


i can understand that one... not quite though... not in ur shoes... lonerisms great because you get to argue with yourself in reference with jeff dunham and peanut and the rest of his crew... except without the dolls powder blue porsche and 3 pound chihuahua... preferably a hulking scary ass loyal wingnut dog.... knew one myself... miles is his name.... ps fuck the lotion too that just makes things worse
chatterbox mouse


----------



## CheyeneDaCHEROKEE lady (Jul 16, 2011)

Diagaro said:


> Oh quit your fucking crying for your self your the master of your own destiny and the captain of your own ship steer it how you see fit!
> I have the same story, every person I ever take as my equal alwase ends up a weak clingy or annoying ignoramus I wonder how we would fare, your a cunt and I'm an asshole, shit we'd probably end up in a shovel joust beside some railyard in the desert fighting over what way to catch.
> 
> Oh who made me travel: my daughter, cause it was either I travel and find my ruka or I kill her muther out of rage.
> Ohatha Kayo, Diagaro brabda du sa fa way-achito


diagaro you honest bastard.... dont know why you would choose a shovel... thats too boring... unoriginal personally why dont you choose a different weapon... but then if thats the only thing you can find along side the rails in a railyard.... yep ok... a shovel suits ur person anyways kid....


----------



## CheyeneDaCHEROKEE lady (Jul 16, 2011)

the people i admire the most would have to be agra red... because he is a man i would follow upon advice from and use it to more than extent and out of the box kind of situations... he taught me never to fear but to be cautious, taught me how to not show emotion even if i want to rage and beat the fucking shit, lining, guts, teeth and whatever is iterior of their body. patience is a virtue and there is a time to be patient and there is a time for all the impatience in the world of time and space... dont lie unless you are good at it... stay quiet when told to shut the fuck up... which for many others does not happen for them coming from me...(so i guess i did not get that lesson too well) he taught me how to catch the train on the fly... direction, and timing and which rideables are which, and what not to ride, how to work with cats(now its kindof like catwoman the movie all over except i didnt die and come back with 8 lives.), and what its like to have a dad that you dont want to cut their dick off and shove it in their mouth for being authoritive.... and egotistical with plenty on the end. hes a great man... then diagaro kinda met him... first.... somewhat.... trainrider i met... heroism in itself.... he loves the rails... pride in itself all over his face.... when he watches her go by... nice man... plenty of bones in his ships belly (aka his closet) though. i usually have something worse of the worst to say about him and like. but not this time... pissiness usually doesnt get me anywhere... unless i want the exact reaction i want....like.... blauction sold right from an auction... sealing a deal cant be undone unless the capn says so mate.... that kinda thing....anyways you are a great kid...man wish friendship was on that deal... but seals stomped all over that one eh....like lipstick off the lips.... or more like how they dripped hotwax on a deal... not a letter of marque i tell you .... perfume does the scene of deals quite rottenly though.... hate perfume... deoderant is useful though lmao..... anyways my point is ur alright..... im just quite the temper with halo and devil horns holding that halo up..... irish and german lineage thoughdoes not help either...

btw did you know that the word celtic is sounded with a hard c not a s sound... gaelic never has a soft c... makes the irish look soft with their tempers and irish liquor.... though the land of ireland itself to wonder about.... and go soft over....i wonder if they have lilies, roses, or any flowers you see anywhere here in the us.... chat later

chatterbox mouse
i was named this because im small, fast, i fit through small spaces, i love cheese, cute and what not... what happens with flesh a metal cup flame and mice? just guess and watch one of the fast and furious movies and replace the rat with a mouse.... fuck rats.. they snitch.... and you will get the point... in one situation they chew their way out of it... blessings. named by agra red


----------



## drunken marauder (Jul 26, 2011)

Who inspired me to travel and do a lil something...... All the brain dead home bums down by the river.... I'll be a lot of things in life. That I'll never be make em pay to bury me in some other shit ass town.


----------



## CuntyOi (Jun 8, 2015)

Have you ever seen that movie "Suburbia", about those homeless punks... 

Your Dad is cop?! Jack- Yeah and that's not the worst of it, he's black.


----------



## Andrea Van Scoyoc (Jun 9, 2015)

I haven't traveled enough yet, but I hope to have good stories to share and hope I can help someone and make a difference.

At my age, I've had many adventures (just not on the road) and done a lot of things others may never get to do.

I'm looking forward to this next chapter of my life.

Hope that's not off topic too much.


----------

